# Satellite Radio to Influence Billboard



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Both XM and Sirius Satellite Radio announced that the two companies will contribute airplay data to Billboard Information Group and Nielsen Broadcast Data Systems for calculation of the Billboard Radio Monitor. XM's data contributions will appear in Billboard's Nov. 14 edition, while Sirius' information will appear first online Nov. 22 and in print on Nov. 25.

The Billboard Radio Monitor charts that Sirius music channels will impact are Triple-A, Active Rock, Modern Rock, R&B/Hip-Hop and Adult R&B. As for XM, it will effect the Billboard charts of Adult Top 40, Modern Rock, Active Rock and R&B/Hip-Hop.

Earlier this year, XM's Top 40 channel, Top 20 on 20, began contributing data to the Billboard Radio Monitor Mainstream Top 40 Chart, marking the first time a satellite radio broadcaster has contributed data to a major national Billboard chart. In August, Sirius announced that pop music from its Sirius Hits-1 channel marked the first time that airplay from a non-terrestrial broadcaster had been factored into the weekly results of Billboard Airplay onitor's Mainstream Top 40 chart.

"Reporting our airplay data to Billboard for inclusion in national mainstream charts further demonstrates the impact of XM as a major platform for music," said XM's Executive VP of programming, Eric Logan. "We expect XM's involvement with these radio panels to expand with more XM music channels, across multiple formats, following suit and contributing airplay spins to the Billboard charts."

"Given that Sirius is the fastest-growing satellite radio company, the influence of our airplay will certainly have a significant effect on the Billboard charts for years to come," said Steve Blatter, Sirius Senior VP, music programming.

Billboard Radio Monitor is the premier radio industry publication and online destination for timely news, charts and analysis.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

